# check this out



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ka24de

i thought it was pretty funny


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ks0385 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ka24de
> 
> i thought it was pretty funny


Lol~! That's awesome! "Turbo'd by insane Nissanoholics." That's me, I guess!


----------

